# New Tandem



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

Got our new Ventana from Alex last week. The weather has been a little sketchy but we have gotten 3 hour long rides on it so far. What a differnece from the old KHS.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

karyg said:


> View attachment 1059201
> 
> ... What a differnece from the old KHS.


Oh what fun you are going to have. Great looking paint!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Must be the shadows or something - it was orange when it left here! I like that two color look though. Hope you guys get lots of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Too funny! I thought it was something along these lines ...


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

Here is another picture with different lighting.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

HEY, that's the same color as ours  LOL


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice. You will enjoy it!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Sweet rig!


----------

